

The upcoming Amazon’s Android tablet to eclipse the iPhone App Store. - DenisM
http://blog.altudov.com/2011/08/27/the-upcoming-amazons-android-tablet-will-eclipse-the-iphone-app-store/

======
yottabyte47
Speculation. If and when it _actually happens_ , let me know.

kthx

------
Xlythe
Free 3g access? That's pushing it. I don't doubt that Amazon will eventually
release an Android device, but expectations must remain reasonable.

~~~
DenisM
Like I said in the article, they already do provide free 3g in Kindle devices
to buy books. They also provide free 3g to browse the web, although the
browser is quite hard to use.

This model easily works for apps the same as it does for books - by using apps
sales proceeds to subsidize the connection cost.

~~~
Xlythe
Yes, but look at the carriers. Depending on your device (Blackberry, Android,
iPhone), the price of 3g varies. This is because some devices (Android,
iPhone) are much more likely to consume more data. The Kindle could get away
with free 3g because of how limited it was. A full fledged Android device
would be able to call, tether, watch movies, play music, play games, etc
easily. People are starting to replace their internet connections with 3g. If
you price it at free, you won't make that money back.

------
mahyarm
And this store is even worse than the apple and google store. Eeehhhh.

------
vl
But from other hand they will have pressure from "I bought this tablet and it
can't browse internet" customers.

~~~
DenisM
They will, but it's a manageable problem. Amazon could include some small
amount of web browsing, like the already do on current Kidnle devices, with
which you can already browse the web for free.

------
chc
They say this every time a new Android device comes lit with a big name on it.
They have been wrong every time. I'd like for someone to be right so that
there is actually a tablet market, but until then, this is just another guy
making the same failed prediction.

------
wccrawford
I like how the proof isn't proof -at all-.

~~~
DenisM
Proof may be a poor choice words. What word would be better? "Sources"?

~~~
wccrawford
'Evidence' would just barely squeak by, but even that seems strong for the
facts provided.

